# Betrug auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen



## renka (10 November 2013)

Hi

Habe ein Notebook defekt über ebay-kleinanzeigen gekauft und per Vorkasse bezahlt (ich weiss es war dumm).Das Gerät sollte nur 37€ kosten was auch meiner Meinung nach gerecht gewesen wäre.
Nur leider warte ich schon 2Wochen und der Besitzer schreibt nur,dass er es versendet hätte.
Email kontakt ist auch nur sporadisch.Ich habe mehrmals kontakt aufgenommen und gesagt,ich brauche die Quittung von dem Päckchen.es wurde auch nie wirklich gesagt,wann es genau versendet wurde.

Könnt ihr mir bei der deutung eines Email-Headers helfen ???
Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus...

Return-Path: [email protected]-kleinanzeigen.de
Received: from mail.mobile.de ([194.50.69.2]) by mx-ha.web.de (mxweb101) with
ESMTP (Nemesis) id 0LaFOs-1W2BTb01i2-00m64t for <[email protected]>; Fri, 08
Nov 2013 09: 53:29 +0100
Received: from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1])
by mail.mobile.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id 58C79EE0ED
for <[email protected]>; Fri, 8 Nov 2013 09: 52:59 +0100 (CET)
DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha256; c=relaxed/simple; d=
mail.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de; h=from: from:message-id:content-type
: content-type:mime-version:subject:subject:date:date; s=
klein200909; t=1383900779; bh=AJrAEtNOWfIRmy9A0+yivBd2ZTFC6KHmT5
MBXZXT8cw=; b=CW/ZJSir3Ti+EuTmwWSJz3Z+xXvrOhgOWkKRmTPzQayQMGbGn1
3x8A7JvcvmD3CIVBiObiprgpTzDSEVb3nyyBG9T3MawmZhe08h4Yrv6ErRvcXrCi
qb+PfNc4IpR9oDljXRAcmPDSD3Gt6uFzsfcIm1IH1a4ZHQQU24CsT9zr4=
Received: from kreplyts46-2.mobile.rz (kreplyts46-2.mobile.rz [10.46.131.2])
by mail.mobile.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id 1D8D49D639
for <[email protected]>; Fri, 8 Nov 2013 09: 52:59 +0100 (CET)
Received: from kreplyts46-2.mobile.rz (localhost [127.0.0.1])
by kreplyts46-2.mobile.rz (Postfix) with ESMTP id 18128CC123
for <[email protected]>; Fri, 8 Nov 2013 09: 52:59 +0100 (CET)
Date: Fri, 08 Nov 2013 09:52:52 +0100
Subject: Re: Aw: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Nutzer-Anfrage zu Ihrer Kleinanzeige "Verkaufe Acer Notebook an Bastler"
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative; boundary="----------14236e9f857746276c459755a8"
Message-ID: <[email protected]-kleinanzeigen.de>
To: [email protected]
From: [email protected]-kleinanzeigen.de
Envelope-To: <[email protected]>
Authentication-Results: mqweb011.server.lan; dkim=pass [email protected]
x-tdresult: 4fa4fa2f-555a-459e-a1df-cd0b58f823d3;e927b895-c0d3-411a-a35d-93a1e9f9000d;1;1;1;1
x-tdcapabilities:
X-UI-Filterresults: notjunk:1;V01:K0:/L52uJDRr74=:AYrzrV7lwywhbDTA0GlTc/nSkB
Wf1bR70o51rUuMo5BcXjYfzyBiUjeDiNVmlkfvmavBb9I8lA4wdr1IeXX6q6ooKgzrrqaGZWi
RQzA/NsIgDQIKd6Eh+CJFxatlPGxruq243bZLCG1MGkpB8TYzqcQyB8W/dQoierggPZCJ9k/7
5jaHknxyLKYGFRWVRKVPjTaoPdIJH6ovHb+KHOlIbydtmNisW/fS8k0JdpYmUzx9NuICdjwyw
jISaMn+DTwBUK+fwT/pTQkdSzKGp9e4mZOQD1H1uNa6llO1upR6UyNImDQcuitcEwQbzDCUTn
nvI5JRITaXWDINrCRlo0joSeBwdWtrjGeEYT3noAtOYCBF2/e/OX8c9z+m3LJ3b0W0ixv5DX4
7B0ijTA/nQdZBniIvyOmXKvVskAcO4aWiwTWNMa2YthsqpOBR3vTixMNFKyryczmDKRkmZ5Gi
FHNx4f/PzMNntVyy7Mh6TPYXx4z3fqbqXjHq2cufUxzTUt/PblVQbrjRrpnxcvpafDyHyXxBc
vltg6yrwGlKeuFE2qf12RbBUWfNjtTuMOnbrXEMaBihEyjb5k4WnoCs4JutT5VYuU91ceSB8j
edM9LQdLOOj4FonWaKQzxi6BSxJBo9XVcGnJzG9S1LDOdJlKjrwfC2I7yUabBJ9Aw8lJAuyu1
GR4tfiPNwLs5XPvpvlaM+ggFmFT+dOalB0a5pfigxR4K78OiD7QmpZzmgb2WUCtt5ydG5b0XC
Wy39YIHG106IOpEkI+W2UTeWh8gS+0/rydRLI4VGev9Step9Kj88U4Uc/oLXZvhnEkUIQGPxm
BqzzB7kxVZhR/fkRn/lc8Hrppcqfqsf/R/bgBrPMLdsB3vKIORmSGW6/f+9/bSwLb9CV4N9YK
Kz0O9gfAlqB2OgaHabGcaonshGzyLWO5HAeWtz+HyUlSEyy/HWPCiIyVZo


----------



## Heiko (10 November 2013)

Die Mail kommt von den Server von ebay Kleinanzeigen. Ich sehe nicht, was das Dir bringen sollte.


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2013)

renka schrieb:


> ich brauche die Quittung von dem Päckchen


Wenn der versand über DHL erfolgen sollte, bringt eine Quittung gar nichts! Sendungen als Päckchen sind nicht versichert und für Kunden nicht verfolgbar. Deshalb ja auch ein 4,90-€-Päckchen, bis 2kg.

Kann es sein, dass das Notebook mit Akku ohnehin schwerer war? 

Der Absender kann alles mögliche behaupten. Wenn ihr euch auf den Versand per Päckchen geeinigt habt, müsste er zwar nach wie vor liefern, das Durchsetzen des Anspruchs ist aber nahezu unmöglich, da unverhältnismäßig teuer.


----------



## renka (10 November 2013)

Notebook sollte ohne Akku und Netzteil geliefert werden,Bastlerware.
Ausgemacht haben wir zur Versandart garnichts.Das Gerät sollte 30€ kosten und ich habe 7€ für den Versand draufgelegt,sollte halt mit Sendungsnummer sein.
Bisher kamen aber immer nur ausreden,z.B. krankheitsfall,Berufstätig.Es wurde nie geschrieben,wann es genau versendet worden ist und mit was???
Erst als ich mit Anzeige gedroht habe kamen einige mails,dass ich sowieso nichts machen könnte...
Er Meinte,er hätte mir das Geld am Mittwoch zurück Überwiesen,bis heute nichts...

Meint ihr das es echt Leute gibt,die für so wenig Geld Betrug riskieren ???

Wenn mich jemand des Betrugs verdächtigt,tue ich doch alles dafür,dass dies nicht der Wahrheit entspricht...
Hatte um eine Quittung gebeten,die man ja für ein Päckchen bekommt,wurde auch nicht gemacht...


----------



## renka (10 November 2013)

Vielen dank erstmal für eure Antworten...


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2013)

Einige Leute riskieren für noch weniger als 30 € belangt zu werden. Schnelle 30 € lassen sich billiger ertrügen als z. B. 100.

Mit 7 € könntest du eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass das ein versicherter Versand per Paket ist, nix Päckchen.

Dem Verkäufer gehört es nicht anders - du solltest in der Tat darüber nachdenken, den wegen dem Verdacht des Betruges anzuzeigen. Sein Konto (auch wenn es womöglich nicht seines ist) wäre der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.  Genauso, wie er die 30 € billig angezockt hat, glaubt der womöglich,  dass dir so eine Anzeige zu aufwendig ist.

Oft wird bezahlt,  wenn erst einmal eine Vorladung zur Beschuldigtenvernehmung im Briefkasten ist.


----------



## Der Gotladfahrer (11 November 2013)

Ich gehe hier von keinem Vorsatz (somit Betrug) aus. Betrugsanzeigen sind darauf ausgelegt mit gefakter Ware unauffällig, schnell hohe Gewinne zu machen. Ein defektes Notebook ist dafür denkbar ungeeignet.

Dass bedeutet allerdings nicht, dass die Ware auch bei dir ankommt. Da gibt es diverse Möglichkeiten, warum dies nicht geschieht.


----------



## renka (11 November 2013)

Wenn derjenige schon schreibt,dass er das Geld zurück überwiesen hatt und bis heute nichts angekommen ist,kann ich davon ausgehen,dass es Betrug ist.
Er könnte doch auch,um zu beweisen das er kein Betrüger ist,einen Nachforschungsantrag bei der Post stellen.
Ich würde alles dafür tun,damit ich nicht doof da stehe...


----------



## Der Gotlandfahrer (11 November 2013)

Setze eine konkrete Frist zur Lieferung, ersatzweise Rückzahlung, am besten zunächst per Mail. Sollte nicht nachweisbar sein, dass diese gelesen wurde, dann wäre ein Einschreiben notwendig.

Danach stehen dir alle zivilrechtlichen Schritte offen: Mahnbescheid oder Anwalt. Bedenke aber: Es könnte beim VK nichts zu holen sein. Dann bleibst du auf den zusätzlichen Kosten auch sitzen, außer du hast eine RSV.


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2013)

Das mit der Frist ist o. K., sollte man auf jeden Fall tun. Allerdings kann man ja mit Fristablauf statt Einschaltung rechtlicher Schritte auch eine Strafanzeige ggü. dem VK in Erwägung ziehen.


Der Gotlandfahrer schrieb:


> Dann bleibst du auf den zusätzlichen Kosten auch sitzen, außer du hast eine RSV.


Strafanzeige kostet nichts und ist zumeist effektiver als ziviles Geplänkel wegen 30 €. Selbst der letzte Kratler weiß, dass wegen so einem geringen Betrag nahezu niemand zum Anwalt rennt. RSV haben übrigens i. d. R. um die 100 € Selbstbeteiligung, was im vorliegenden Fall das Kraut auch nicht fett macht.



Der Gotladfahrer schrieb:


> Ich gehe hier von keinem Vorsatz (somit Betrug) aus. Betrugsanzeigen sind darauf ausgelegt mit gefakter Ware unauffällig, schnell hohe Gewinne zu machen. Ein defektes Notebook ist dafür denkbar ungeeignet.


Das ist Denke eines naiven Gutmenschen. In der Realität dürfte das etwas anders ausschaun. Zwei Joints für pupertierende 15jährige kosten nunmal nicht mehr und dafür kommen dem einen oder anderen schon irre Gedanken - das ist real!


renka schrieb:


> Wenn derjenige schon schreibt,dass er das Geld zurück überwiesen hatt und bis heute nichts angekommen ist,kann ich davon ausgehen,dass es Betrug ist.


Ein Anfangsverdacht ist durchaus gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Der Gotlandfahrer (11 November 2013)

@raducal

Ich bin weder naiv noch ein Gutmensch und die Realität sieht anders aus als du sie dir zurecht rückst. Ich spreche aus jahrelanger Erfahrung und ich müsste schon recherchieren, ob mir jemals ein Fall begegnet ist, bei dem mit Vorsatz Ware als defekte Bastlerware angeboten wurde, um sie dann nicht zu liefern. Das wäre schon mehr als atypisch zumal es viel effektiver ist, funktionierende Fake-Ware zu verkaufen.

Im übrigen schrieb ich auch, dass ich es nicht für Vorsatz halte. Ganz ausschließen, dass es zu den 0,5% atypischen Fällen gehört, kann man natürlich nie.

Eine Anzeige kann in einem solchen Fall bei Verstreichen der Frist nicht schaden, da gebe ich dir Recht. Letztlich wird das Geld aber nur auf zivilrechtlichem Weg wieder beizubringen sein. Ob es das bei 30€ wert ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Wir besitzen im übrigen eine RSV ohne Selbstbeteiligung und die ist nicht einmal teuer. Soviel zur Regel...


----------



## Feliks (11 November 2013)

Versicherter Versand ist etwas Feines .... für den Verkäufer! Denn du hast keine Pflicht den versicherten Versand zu wählen, der Verkäufer ist dafür verantwortlich. Solange das Paket nicht bei dir ankommt muss der Verkäufer beweisen, dass er das Paket verschickt hat.


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2013)

Dem ist - zumindest was den Verkauf von Privat angeht ein Irrtum ...
... da ist der Verkäufer mit Übergabe an den Transportdienstleister aus dem Schneider!
https://www.das.de/de/rechtsportal/...uktionen/versandrisiko-und-versandkosten.aspx


----------



## BenTigger (11 November 2013)

Hi Hippo, er schrieb doch:



Feliks schrieb:


> Solange das Paket nicht bei dir ankommt muss der Verkäufer beweisen, dass er das Paket verschickt hat.



und bei DAS steht :
Der Verkäufer muss nur für die korrekte Verpackung und die gewissenhafte Übergabe an die Post oder den Paketdienst gerade stehen.

Also wenn er bewiesen hat, das er es versendet hat, sprich aufgegeben. Also kein Irrtum von Feliks


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2013)

Feliks schrieb:


> Versicherter Versand ist etwas Feines .... *für den Verkäufer!* Denn du hast keine Pflicht den versicherten Versand zu wählen, der Verkäufer ist dafür verantwortlich. Solange das Paket nicht bei dir ankommt muss der Verkäufer beweisen, dass er das Paket verschickt hat.



Ich denke daß er meinte daß der Versender die Haftung bis zum Empfänger trägt.
Ansonsten wäre der erste Satz nicht drin. Denn den Versand kann ich jederzeit mit dem Einlieferungsbeleg nachweisen.
Und das Risiko AB Einlieferung trägt der Käufer. Wieso nutzt da der versicherte Versand NUR dem Verkäufer? Da ist das Risiko des Käufers abgesichert!

Also für diesen Fall für den Käufer Pech gehabt wenn der Verkäufer nachweisen kann daß er es abgeschickt hat. Geld weg und keine Ware.
U.U. könnte man argumentieren daß der Käufer "was mit Sendungsnummer" haben wollte und dieser Versandweg üblicherweise der (auch) versicherte Versand ist. Wenn jetzt da der Verkäufer leichtsinnigerweise die Ware nur als unversichertes Päckchen geschickt hat könnte das je nach Richter als Fahrlässigkeit des Verkäufers ausgelegt werden die ihn wieder in die Haftung bringt.
Aber da sind wir wieder bei 30.-€ und Aufwand das einzuklagen ...


----------



## Der Gotlandfahrer (12 November 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> U.U. könnte man argumentieren daß der Käufer "was mit Sendungsnummer" haben wollte und dieser Versandweg üblicherweise der (auch) versicherte Versand ist. Wenn jetzt da der Verkäufer leichtsinnigerweise die Ware nur als unversichertes Päckchen geschickt hat könnte das je nach Richter als Fahrlässigkeit des Verkäufers ausgelegt werden die ihn wieder in die Haftung bringt.


Das, was du meinst, findet sich in §447 BGB:



> (2) Hat der Käufer eine besondere Anweisung über die Art der Versendung erteilt und weicht der Verkäufer ohne dringenden Grund von der Anweisung ab, so ist der Verkäufer dem Käufer für den daraus entstehenden Schaden verantwortlich.


----------



## Reducal (12 November 2013)

Jetzt wird etwas vom Thema abgeschweift, denn der Käufer hat nach Zahlungseingang zu liefern und basta. Wie nun aber der renka schon schrieb, will der gar nicht liefern sondern erstatten. Nur, das passiert auch nicht, also kann man durchaus davon ausgehen, dass renka an dieser Stelle beschissen wird. 





> ...mancher Beschiss ist auch Betrug!


----------



## Feliks (12 November 2013)

Ich muss in der Tat mit meiner Aussage zurückrudern, da ich in dem Moment des Verfassens an die Gefahrentragung bei einem Verbrauchsgüterkauf zwischen dem Verbraucher und einem Unternehmer gedacht habe - was bei den ebaykleinanzeigen ja nicht der Fall sein wird. (§474 BGB)
Eine wichtige Frage wäre jedenfalls ob eine Schick- oder Bringschuld vorliegt.


----------



## Reducal (12 November 2013)

Feliks schrieb:


> Schick- oder Bringschuld


Da an die Bringschuld höhere Anforderungen geknüpft sind, zumal Leistungs- und Erfüllungsort auseinanderfallen, ist deine Überlegung hier mEn nicht relevant. Von bringen hat hier niemand was geschrieben.

Kann es sein, dass sich hier gerade Hobbyjuristen ein Stelldichein geben, statt mit dem Threaderöffner konstruktiv zu diskutieren? Hallo, es geht um 30 € und nicht um Grundsatzfragen aus dem Zivilrecht!


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2013)

Ne Red, es geht darum über welchen Hebel Du ansetzen kannst. Und welcher Hebel abgesehen von prinzipiellen Ansichten noch in einem erträglichen Verhältnis zu den 30 € steht.
Und es ist m.E. durchaus für renka von Bedeutung ob der Versender die Haftung bis zur Zustellung trägt oder nur bis zur Einlieferung beim Versender.
Deine Ansicht - Anfangsverdacht des Betrugs gegeben - die Motivation zur Zahlung nach der Einladung zu Beschuldigtenvernehmung dürfte im Normalfall steigen.
Das dürfte m.E. die Aktion der Wahl sein.
Denn ...
... wenn ich davon ausgehe daß es ein Privatverkauf war und der Versender halbwegs nachweisen kann daß er es verschickt hat dürfte es ein Metzgersgang werden da wegen 30 € mit der Klage zu drohen weil renka 7.- € für den Versand bezahlt hat und der Versender es unversichert als Päckchen geschickt hat.
Für den 2. Weg müßtest Du Dir einen Anwalt suchen der bei diesem Streitwert eine uuuuuuuunheimliche Motivation haben dürfte wenn Du überhaupt einen findest.


----------



## renka (21 November 2013)

Erstmal danke für eure hilfreichen Antworten.
Das Forum ist super...

Nach langen hin und her habe ich einen Anwalt eingeschaltet und siehe da,das Geld kam gestern bei mir aufs Konto zurück.
Egal um wieviel Geld es sich handelt,man sollte auf jeden fall sein Recht durchsetzen.

Vielen Dank an euch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hippo (21 November 2013)

Sowas freut uns zu hören!
Was wars jetzt? Schlamperei des Versenders oder doch der Versuch an Kohle ohne Ware zu kommen?


----------



## Cookie (10 Dezember 2013)

Also ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, habe Anzeige erstattet und eine Frist gesetzt um ein Mahnverfahren zu eröffnen. Kurz vorher war das Geld wieder da. Ein Mahnverfahren kann man auch ohne Anwalt eröffnen - soweit mir bekannt.


----------



## Hippo (11 Dezember 2013)

Guggst Du ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/der-mahnbescheid.1741/

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahnbescheid


----------



## Teleton (12 Dezember 2013)

Hier kann man selber einen Mahnbescheid vorbereiten
www.Mahnantrag-online.de


----------

